# Grand Designs -Hospital Water Tower Conversion!



## Lightbuoy (Oct 19, 2012)

For those who might be interested.....

http://www.channel4.com/programmes/grand-designs/4od#3430040

And as a starter for 10 points -who knows which Hospital this Water Tower once belonged to? 

Happy viewing peeps!


----------



## magmo (Oct 19, 2012)

If anyone does climb a water tower before you leave always switch the light on, it will stay on till someone visits next... It will make you smile everytime you see it at night and sometimes it is a long time before anyine turns it off.

There is one for sale near me with planning permission to turn it into a house but they want £160 000.

A lovely brick built one sold at Findon years ago for £40 000 it is a lovely house now, I always regret not buying it.


----------



## night crawler (Oct 19, 2012)

Like to see them get away with that at Fairmile. Not sure I like the bit at the top.


----------



## krela (Oct 19, 2012)

They did an amazing job with it, it's just a shame they are such knobs.

I would have said that it has to be one of the most desirable buildings to live in in London now.


----------



## John_D (Oct 19, 2012)

krela said:


> They did an amazing job with it, it's just a shame they are such knobs.
> 
> I would have said that it has to be one of the most desirable buildings to live in in London now.


 Totally agree on all counts  However now that it's finished it must be worth at least five times his investment, very shrewd purchase and he has to be applauded for saving a very special building.


----------

